# Need help with skin lesion removal coding



## Nancy Grisanti (Aug 4, 2009)

When coding skin lesion removals, is it appropriate to hold CPT coding until the pathology report is received with either malignant or benign DX?


----------



## jackjones62 (Aug 4, 2009)

Absolutely, excision of skin lesion (CPT 114XX and 116XX)codes are based upon a malignant or benign diagnosis; also remember, exc. of malignant lesions (116XX) have higher RVU's than the exc. of benign lesions (114XX); not waiting for a pathology report to code appropriately may have a negative impact on the practices revenue. 

Jennifer
CT ENT


----------



## JenniferVC (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes it is appropriate to wait for the pathology report. You do need to know if it was malignant or benign, especially if the removal method was excision.


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes you would want to hold until it comes back so you can put the correct diagnosis on the claim.


----------



## Teresa Collins (Aug 4, 2009)

I agree.  You need to hold for correct coding.

Teresa Collins, CPC


----------

